# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Calothrix.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches subo una nueva cianobacteria que he encontrado junto a la salida de un vertedero de una fuente, es un microalga tapizante que crece sobre hojas y piedras etc.
Tiene una característica que la diferencia de otras que es la fuerza con la que se fija sobre las rocas o materiales silícicos.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),HUESITO (23-dic-2016),Jonasino (23-dic-2016),perdiguera (23-dic-2016),willi (27-dic-2016)

----------

